# My 1/24 Drag Cars



## hauntfreaks.com (Mar 11, 2005)

here are a few of my creations.... I bracket race these weekly...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!!!  Holy frijoles!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET!!!  :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome work!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm liking these very muches!!! RM


----------



## opadave (Aug 30, 2008)

You have got to have way to much time on your hands (or you're not married). That is some serious beautiful going on. The dodge van is swe-e-e-et!


----------



## opadave (Aug 30, 2008)

Y'know on second look - I'm seriously interested in how you did the rusted out fenders on the chevy. That gives the car that "saturday nite pinks street race" kind of look. the detail is gorgeous. Some hints?


----------



## hauntfreaks.com (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey guys glad you enjoyed them... I will post more later....

Dave sorry to say out of all of them I didnt do the body on that one, A friend from NY did that for me... I can tell you this... to get the holes he dremels them from the inside out... and stops just as the hole comes threw...


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Freaks,

I race 1/24th drag cars as well. Mine doesn't look like your though. Is the Dodge van a Jimmy Flintstone ? Looks familiar with that chopped squaty look. 

Outstanding work.

Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

These all look incredible. I gotta say, my favorite is.... well, uh.......
it's the ......... um...........


----------



## hauntfreaks.com (Mar 11, 2005)

yep, the A-100 is a Jimmy Flintstone .... 

and thanks again for the kind words...

heres a couple more....


----------



## hauntfreaks.com (Mar 11, 2005)

and a couple more...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Oh man these are some SHARP LOOKERS!!!!!!!!!!*

freaks,

I am in LOVE & want to mary these slot cars...WOW!

:woohoo: my oh my those are some GORGEOUS slot cars :woohoo:

Bob...I will...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> freaks,
> 
> I am in LOVE & want to mary these slot cars...WOW!
> 
> ...


eh?? umm i am sure you would rather have your own wife , HOOTER's and boobies!!! ok?? LOL!!

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow!! The paint work on the red/silver Pro Stock body is flawless!!!


----------



## hauntfreaks.com (Mar 11, 2005)

just completed this Nova for the collection....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Daaaaaaaang!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Daaaaaaaang!


Yeah I agreed with him!! DDANNNNGGGGG!!!! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh baby!!! I likes that Nova!!! My kind of colors right there!!! RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

WesJY said:


> eh?? umm i am sure you would rather have your own wife , HOOTER's and boobies!!! ok?? LOL!!
> 
> Wes


hee hee.hello my name is BOB.....i'm a slotoholic... Zilla!sorry bob that was funny...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

lol...yeah Ginger is my Giligans Island dream girl (Ginger is my Wife).

Can imagine how much fun it must be to watch this Nova Hual down the strip......Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...love it but, not going to marry it...zilla


----------

